
LazyFA automates the analysis of stocks and detects fraud - lazyfa
https://join.lazyfa.com
======
lazyfa
This is a new platform I've been building for quite some time. You can try it
for free with any of the test companies, like AAPL, AMZN, GOOGL, MSFT or TSLA,
or you can participate in the weekly investment analysis contest and try to
win a free month of access to all 10,000+ companies!

Analysis Contest:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/StockMarket/comments/7y2vke/lazyfa_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/StockMarket/comments/7y2vke/lazyfa_weekly_investment_analysis_contest_1/)

Feel free to AMA about the platform or how it works!

